# What color shirts go best with olive pants?



## gar1013

I like olive colored pants, but can never quite figure out what colors match best in terms of shirts... I'd be interested to hear what solids / stripes /etc most people go with.


----------



## cdcro

gar1013 said:


> I like olive colored pants, but can never quite figure out what colors match best in terms of shirts... I'd be interested to hear what solids / stripes /etc most people go with.


I wear mine with a french blue shirt and cigar shell nst's


----------



## ToryBoy

In autumn-winter, gingham with a white but lines in something like maroon, dark blue, dark green, etc. With a tweed/thick wool blazer, even with a sweater.

In spring-summer, light shades like white and light blue 
Optional - smart cotton blazer (medium or dark colour) and or a cotton sweater. 

If you wear a cotton sweater, it increases you shirt options; maybe white base with stripes or multicoloured stripes


To be me, olive is a autumn-winter colour (mostly for the countryside) or worn casually in spring-summer (even early autumn)


----------



## paper clip

white, blue, yellow, ecru, blue or burg. univ stripe, 

blue or red based plaids

blue, cream, burgundy colored sweaters 

lighter colored h-bone tweed jackets- lots of options here.

I have two pair of olive or "mushroom" colored pants in my fall/winter rotation.


----------



## logicalfrank

My olive corduroys get heavy rotation in the winter and fall. I like mine w/ light blue oxford shirts and it works well w/ tan too. Honestly, I wind up pairing them w/ pretty much exactly the same thing as I do brown pants.


----------



## CM Wolff

Olive is more flexible than many think. Another option I find works really well is a purple OCBD (typical Ralph Lauren shade of purple). I wear this quite often.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I submit that it would be harder to find a shirt that did _not_ go with olive pants than it would be to find one that did.

Olive's pretty neutral and goes well with a cornucopic profusion of colors and shades.


----------



## Topsider

White, blue (not French blue), or pink OCBD's work best. Preferably Brooks Brothers must-iron, of course.

Ecru with olive looks too military, IMO.


----------



## Tonyp

the only color I would avoid is a Solid red or a red and white stripe, hence you would look like a Xmas tree. Otherwise most colors look good.If you want to look fallish or wintery go with brown stripes or tan stripes, yellow, in spring and summer I would wear lighter colors, but probably would not wear a dark olive pant, maybe a lighter sage color slack.


----------



## Beefeater

I like pink and yellow. Plaids work well also.


----------



## hbs midwest

PJC in NoVa said:


> *I submit that it would be harder to find a shirt that did not go with olive pants than it would be to find one that did.*
> 
> Olive's pretty neutral and goes well with a cornucopic profusion of colors and shades.


Yeah...*Pink is at the top of my list,* followed by BB blue, yellow, and the two BB unistripes, plus assorted tattersalls and windowpane checks.

hbs


----------



## NCJackson

Oh man, I had a cheap olive suit that made me miserable when I was a little kid, so I see olive in a prejudiced way. It's such a light shade of green (although earthy) I can't see any color other than white working. Every other color with olive seems really 70s to me. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## iclypso

Personally, I stay away from logicalfrank's recommendation of a tan shirt on top of olive pants, except for the lightest shade of off-white. Anything more brown than an off-white color is too earth-toned for me and I feel like I'm trying to bring back the 80s. No offense intended, just my opinion. I have a wonderful, patterned olive tie that I like to wear with a white shirt. Brown shoes and belt complete a clean, professional look.


----------



## Reddington

Any of these shirts (here and here) will go nicely with olive trousers.


----------



## bd79cc

Can't go wrong with light blue in either solid or university stripe. I never thought to wear pink with olive. I may try it later this week.


----------



## paper clip

Topsider said:


> White, blue (not French blue), or pink OCBD's work best. Preferably Brooks Brothers must-iron, of course.
> 
> Ecru with olive looks too military, IMO.


Good call. I forgot pink. I also see your point about ecru. I generally always have on a sweater with olive pants in the winter, so ecru as a collar color under a colored sweater doesn't come on as too military.


----------



## Prepdad

I think of olive trousers as I do khaki - almost anything goes with them. I might stay away from reds (too Christmas-y - unless it is Christmas) or from greens (for fear of looking like a walking asparagus). Otherwise, have at it!


----------



## hbs midwest

Prepdad said:


> I think of olive trousers as I do khaki - almost anything goes with them. I might stay away from reds (too Christmas-y - unless it is Christmas) or from greens (for fear of looking like a walking asparagus). Otherwise, have at it!


Uh-huh...also depends on shade of red (barn red vs fire engine red) and shade of olive (all the way from very green to almost brown or field grey).

hbs


----------



## srivats

In solid colors, I usually wear Ecru, (BB) Pink and White with mushroom/olive/taupe trousers. Personally I think that ecru and olive go really well, followed by the BB pink (other pinks, well, just don't look right!). White is an obvious inclusion since goes in with almost all trousers except 'stone' and very light tan. 

In patterned shirts, I like wearing a light orangey-brown tattersall, light blue or brown checks and light blue-green tattersall. I think many earthy brown tones will work with olive if you choose the proper olive and the brown tone.


----------



## jhcam8

gar1013 said:


> I like olive colored pants, but can never quite figure out what colors match best in terms of shirts... I'd be interested to hear what solids / stripes /etc most people go with.


Almost any trad-wear color. Maybe not pink...depends on shade of the pants.


----------

